# Operation Jubilee - Dieppe 60th anniversary



## GouRonin (Aug 17, 2002)

60 years ago this monday 6,100 men tried to take the beach at Dieppe. 5,000 of them were Canadians. The operation was planned by the allies and poorly. By that afternoon 907 were dead,  1,946 spent the next 3 years in concentration camps and rest retreated. Although a tragedy, the lesson was learned and allowed for the 1944 D-day invasion at Normandy which without Dieppe, they may have never taken. Canadians also vowed never to be defeated in such a manner again and when the battle of Vimy Ridge took place they refused the order to retreat and took the ridge and the rich coal fields beyond it, crippling the Nazis. This all despite the fact that the English, other allies and the french all failed to do so in three previous attempts.
:jediduel:
Thank you.
:jedi1:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 17, 2002)

A tip of the hat to all brave men and women who have given their lives so that their countrymen may live  free.
  And a thank you to our Canadian Neighbors who have stood beside the United states in the battle for Human rights.

                                       :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2002)

Canada is the butt of a lot of jokes...the fact that their fighting ability is second to none however is no joke.  When the US has needed an ally, they've always been there, when the rest of the world hasn't.  There have been many battles where the Canadians turned the tide of battle.  I'm proud to count several Canadians among my friends.  The light in their hearts, is an inspiration to me.

Take a moment and remember those brave lads who paved the way to victory over the darkness so long ago.



:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 17, 2002)

On a bit of a funny note, during the _"Desert Storm"_ action I remember reading an article by a US reporter who laughed at the fact that Canadians in the desert still brought their hockey sticks and played on the flat sand. He thought it was funny until he payed a bit closer attention to the way they weilded their hockey sticks and changed his mind because he decided that at that moment if any culture could fight with a weapon Canadians knew how to use a hockey stick like a surgical knife or a bludgeoning axe.

Canada has a long history of peacekeeping and fighting for freedom. We were one of the first to join in both world wars which saw our population decimated as a result. Many Canadians went south to enlist in the US army to support them as we officlaly were not involved. We have been in Cypress and many european countries. Holland still loves us years later for their liberation.

My step-mother who was born in Germany, was told stories by her grandfather that Canadians were wild hairy men who would kill their enemies, ravaged their women and would not be stopped short of death. In fact when she emigrated to Canada, her grandfather _"begged her not to go to that savage land."_ The cultural belief was that while the USA was where the British sent their disgruntled, and Autralia was were they sent their criminals, Canada was were they sent their wild savages who could not live among civilized society. 

Of course a lot of this isn't true but it's interesting to hear this sort of thing. I do know that when 9/11 happened we were ready to go and help by any means necessary.


----------

